# 24 hours to live...



## HKphooey (Mar 20, 2007)

Since I am already on my philisophical kick, here goes another one...

24 hours to live and last chance to enjoy...

Favorite/last person to spend time with?
Favorite/last food?
Favorite/last drink?
Favorite/last CD/Song?
Favorite/last Book?
Favorite/last TV Episode?
Favorite/last dessert?
Favorite/last hobby/thing to do?
And anyhting else you can think of?
What would you choose?

I listed favorite/last.  Does not just have to bea fovorite, maybe something you have not tried before.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 20, 2007)

Favorite/last person to spend time with? Easy wife and kids

Favorite/last food? The best steak money could buy and do a dine and dash

Favorite/last drink? Alcohol and lots of it


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 20, 2007)

Favorite/last CD/Song? SugarLoaf Green Eye Lady

Favorite/last Book? Living the Martial way

Favorite/last TV Episode? Happy Days early years

Favorite/last dessert? Banana pudding

Favorite/last hobby/thing to do? go fishing

And anyhting else you can think of? Ask God for enought time to go and train with alot of folks here on MT without being sore so it could happen


----------



## JBrainard (Mar 20, 2007)

If I had 24 hours to live I wouldn't care about most of that stuff.
I would spend 24 hours of quality time with my five year old son. It's that simple.


----------



## Shaderon (Mar 20, 2007)

Favorite/last person to spend time with?   My daughter
Favorite/last food?                                Loads of naughty stuff like cakes, no consequences!!!
Favorite/last drink?                                One tequila, two tequlia, three tequila, floor 
Favorite/last CD/Song?                           I'm not sure, it'd be a hard choice and would depend on what I'd listened to recently, if it was now, I think I'd choose a bit of Rocky Frisco.
Favorite/last Book?                                I'd read the one I was reading then and see what happends next.  If I wasn't in the middle of one, I'd red Terry Pratchett's "Feet of Clay" for the 5 millionth time...
Favorite/last TV Episode?                        Lost, or Life on Mars.
Favorite/last dessert?                             Toffee Cheese Cake
Favorite/last hobby/thing to do?               Go horse riding with my daughter, teach her the basics.
And anything else you can think of?           Yea, go round all my friends and explain why I woudn't see them again, then cry all over them cos I'd miss them.


----------



## crushing (Mar 20, 2007)

I wouldn't be watching tv, reading a book, or listening to CDs.  This is how I would like for it to go down. . .

I would have a get together and have something like a pre-wake.  People better party and have a good time, because that would be my last wish.  Not a drunken party, because children will be there, but just a good time.  I might not even drink.  I think it would be mostly family, maybe a couple close friends.  Hopefully it is nice enough to grill steaks out on the deck.  

As long as I'm asking for the weather, I might as well as for it to be on the weekend too.  A beautiful Sunday afternoon.  Somebody else can cook the steaks while I go on a nice little bike ride with the kids.  I would laugh at myself as I put on my helmet.  Don't want to risk head trauma, especially on such a beautiful Sunday afternoon and I've got a few miles to go yet before I sleep.


----------



## mrhnau (Mar 20, 2007)

Favorite/last person to spend time with? My wife (and when he arrives, my kid  )
Favorite/last food? Umm... some yummy New Orleans Shrimp Toss my wife makes! yummy!
Favorite/last drink? Either some nice sweet tea or Jones Natural, peach!
Favorite/last CD/Song? Terry McCullum, Sounds of Heaven
Favorite/last Book? Either the Bible or some nice fiction  Maybe Peretti?
Favorite/last TV Episode? How about movie? Dirty Dozen
Favorite/last dessert? My wife's Creme Brulee! Tasty! I get to do the sugar topping though 
Favorite/last hobby/thing to do? Playing with the cat?
And anyhting else you can think of? Maybe drive to the beach and relax some


----------



## Ping898 (Mar 20, 2007)

Favorite/last person to spend time with?  My mom
Favorite/last food? homemade Keilbase and Peirogi
Favorite/last drink? Bottled Root Beer
Favorite/last CD/Song? Tim McGraw Live Like you were dying CD
Favorite/last Book? Arrows Of The Queen Triology from Merceres Lackey
Favorite/last TV Episode? The Episode from Stargate when they get in a time loop
Favorite/last dessert? My Dad's homemade Apple Pie
Favorite/last hobby/thing to do? Walk on the Beach in Maine
And anything else you can think of? Nope...


----------



## stickarts (Mar 20, 2007)

Family, friends, and chocolate ice cream!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 20, 2007)

I'd make sure MT was transfered to someone to maintain it so y'all could keep on keeping on.

Then, I'd eat cheesecake, and not count the calories. At the end, quiet meditation and a sword in my hand after time with loved ones.


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 20, 2007)

I think I would skip most of that stuff, since at that point it may not really matter.  I would not waste any time watching TV or a movie, or reading a book, because this is kind of a retreat from reality.  I might play my music thru the day, but it seems being present in the moment, with those who are close to me, would be far more important for those last few hours. Maybe we would do something together, go for a walk or something, sip a little brandy, but keep my head clear.  I don't have a strong connection to food, favorite meals and such, so I wouldn't bother with that.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 20, 2007)

Sorry but all my demented little mind is coming up with is

"Twenty - twenty - twenty four hours to go
I wanna be sedated"

just a Ramones moment from my checkered past


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 20, 2007)

24 hours to live and last chance to enjoy...
*[*]Favorite/last person to spend time with?*  My caving buddies (here in TAG and in Utah :wavey: to CC )
*[*]Favorite/last food?*  Alaskan King Crab Legs :fanboy:
*[*]Favorite/last drink?*  Mt. Dew 
*[*]Favorite/last CD/Song?*  Pink Floyd (almost anything)
*[*]Favorite/last Book?*  Too many to choose from. But ... probably... the bible (final exam studying :lol: )
*[*]Favorite/last TV Episode?* No TV... Probably one of my top 5 favorite films. 
*[*]Favorite/last dessert?* My step-mother's chocolate cream pie. :fanboy: 
*[*]Favorite/last hobby/thing to do?* Caving! 
*[*]And anything else you can think of? What would you choose?* Flirt shamelessly with any and all pretty girls. Married or not... :uhyeah: (what are thier boyfriends/husbands going to do? Kill me?  )


----------



## Tames D (Mar 20, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> Sorry but all my demented little mind is coming up with is
> 
> "Twenty - twenty - twenty four hours to go
> I wanna be sedated"
> ...


I hear ya... I would probably spend 24 hours pittying myself and asking 'why me, why me'? BUT, I would like to think that I would spend those 24 hours having a great time with my wife and kids.


----------



## jim777 (Mar 20, 2007)

24 hours to live and last chance to enjoy...

_Favorite/last person to spend time with?_ The wife and kids, no question. But mostly the wife 
_Favorite/last food?_ Barbecued burgers and franks, cooked in my yard, eaten in my yard.
_Favorite/last drink?_ Well, my lovely bride would only give away what I've got in the wine rack anyway (she's not a big fan), so may as well get through some of it! The Chateau Neuf would go first, with the burgers and franks I suppose 
_Favorite/last CD/Song?_ "Turn of The Century", by Yes, then anything else by Yes. Maybe "Octavarium" by Dream Theater as well.


----------



## tradrockrat (Mar 21, 2007)

Get on the Harley with my wife and just ride to somwhere I've never been, hike to the top of something I've never been to the top of, and make love to my wife.


----------



## fireman00 (Mar 22, 2007)

Favorite/last person to spend time with?  My family.
Favorite/last food? Grilled tenderloin encroute with mushroom mousse and green pepper sauce.
Favorite/last drink? Strong, black tea with milk and sugar to go with the pie. (see below).
Favorite/last CD/Song? Stevie Ray Vaughan, Live in Montreux '82 and '85.
Favorite/last Book?  The Stand by Stephen King.
Favorite/last TV Episode? CSI (the original)
Favorite/last dessert?  Fresh, homemade blueberry pie with vanilla icecream.
Favorite/last hobby/thing to do?  fight off for the gold medal at the AAU nationals.
And anyhting else you can think of?  Watch the sunrise on Cadillac Mt. in Acadia National Park and catch the "green flash" at sunrise.


----------



## Skip Cooper (Mar 26, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> Sorry but all my demented little mind is coming up with is
> 
> "Twenty - twenty - twenty four hours to go
> I wanna be sedated"
> ...


 
now that's funny....hehehe...


----------



## Skip Cooper (Mar 26, 2007)

Favorite/last person to spend time with? My family. 
Favorite/last food? anything spicey and damn the heartburn 
Favorite/last drink? anything with rum
Favorite/last CD/Song? An old Irish folk song called Fiddler's Green
Favorite/last Book? Death for Idiots. 
Favorite/last TV Episode? the finale for Lost...just to see who eats the fat guy. 
Favorite/last dessert? pineapple upside down cake
Favorite/last hobby/thing to do? train
And anything else you can think of? call all my bill collectors and laugh hysterically.


----------



## karatekid1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm with crushing. I would have a get together. People better party and have a good time, because that would be my last wish. 

I guess I will answer the questions anyway, though.

Favorite/last person to spend time with? My family and friends.
Favorite/last food? I would have a big spread of choices because I can't choose just one favorite. 
Favorite/last drink? Corona with lime, and a big bottle of something (something strong like vodka).
Favorite/last CD/Song? My favorite lately is Trapt (their first CD).
Favorite/last Book? I don't read much
Favorite/last TV Episode? Theirs a few. The Standard Snowboard Show (on Fuel TV). Iron Chef (Food Network) to name a couple. Maybe a good movie (can't choose one, though).
Favorite/last dessert? Not big on sweets either.
Favorite/last hobby/thing to do? Snowboard. Play drums. And train.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 26, 2007)

Favorite/last person to spend time with? My family and friends

Favorite/last Book?  not sure i would be reading with only 24 hours left but if I where inthe middle of something good I might try to finish it besides it is a good way to relax my mind

I might even up some old scores that have been left to long especially if I knew there was no tomorrow for me and the law would not be able to do much about  what I did


----------

